# Rancillio Silvia Pro Workshop Manual



## KnockBox (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi There

I have a user manual, but would like a workshop manual in English. Does such a thing exist?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't think so.


----------



## KnockBox (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks. I had assumed as much, but I will continue lurking on this thread in the hope of better news.


----------



## KnockBox (Sep 7, 2021)

I contacted the vendor of the machine and was advised to speak to their service department. When I spoke to them they said that it wasn't something I could have (health and safety and all that). In fact they don't even have one. They helpfully advised me that if I looked on YouTube I would find that for which I was looking.


----------

